# Waxing a Compound Bow String Question



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't see any benefit in waxing the served portion of the bowstring. All it's going to do is like you said; cake wax in the cam channel. Which in turn will act as a dirt maganet. Personally, I have never made it a practice to apply wax to anything other than the string fibers themselves and have never had any problems.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

As a pro shop owner I have to say that it sure does not pay to wax that area of the string. It will cause even wear on the cams due to picking up dirt etc. I do feel that the more you wax the other parts of the string you are much better off and will get more life out of your string. In the case of single cams I give a package of wax with the new bow and show the owner how is best to wax the string. They are getting up to 4 + years without have to change strings. Most string will stretch a little but if you at the time of setting the bow measure the string for brace height etc, if you do get some stretch you just have to twist up the string.:thumbs_up


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

I do. It lubes the serving making it not wear out as fast.
I've never had it wear out a cam or cake the wax in the cam (small bits but not caked). I have had unwaxed servings start getting fuzzy.


----------

